# A/C power plug for Miller Diversion 165 Welder



## NodakGary (Dec 17, 2013)

I purchased a Miller Diverson 165 Tig welder for our son for Christmas.  We are wiring his shop for 230 volts using 8-3 w/gnd and I am trying to find out what kind of a/c plug it has so I can get the right 230 volt power outlet for it.  Any of you have one of these or know what I need?  Thank you for any info.
  NodakGary


----------



## astjp2 (Dec 17, 2013)

Goto home depot or lowes and get a 4 prong dryer plug.  Get one similar to what you have in your home.  Tim


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Dec 18, 2013)

NodakGary said:


> I purchased a *Miller Diverson 165 Tig welder* for our son for Christmas.  We are wiring his shop for 230 volts using 8-3 w/gnd and I am trying to find out what kind of a/c plug it has so I can get the right 230 volt power outlet for it.  Any of you have one of these or know what I need?  Thank you for any info.
> NodakGary



Is the welder new?  Does it come with a cord?  Does the manufacturer list the plug?


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 18, 2013)

Manual says it comes with a 6-50P plug. That is a three prong plug, not a 4 as seem commonly on appliances these days. Apparently, Miller isn't concerned with a separate neutral and ground, like we see in 4 conductor plugs. It appears to be modular, so you could take it to Lowe's or Home Depot and find a mate to it. If not, try a real electrical supply house. Of course, there would probably be nothing wrong with making a 4 conductor power cable for the machine and making sure the chassis is at building ground, but you're probably be better off following Miller's setup instructions exactly. Inside the cabinet, have a look and see where the neutral conductor goes. Since this is a dual voltage machine, it's possible (probable even) that the neutral is not used as ground at all.


----------



## Getaway (Dec 19, 2013)

The plug that comes on that welding was selected by the manufacture based on the voltage and current requirements.  It is unnecessary nor should you change it unless you want the locking type.  The 6-50p plug mates to a 6-50r receptacle (female). These are NEMA standards (National electrical manufacturers association) for different voltage and current requirements.  The 6-50 P for Plug or R for receptacle is for 250 volts 50 amp single phase. You should buy the 6-50r receptacle.  

The wire 8-3 you have selected may be too small based on the NEC.  If that cable is Nonmetallic Sheathed Cable (ROMEX) It is to be protected at the 60 degree C rating which is 40 amps.


----------



## Getaway (Dec 19, 2013)

From reviewing the miller spec sheets it looks like the 165 machine will only pull a maximum of 25.5 amps. So your your 8-3 cable with that machine should work fine.


----------



## Ed T (Dec 22, 2013)

Faced with the same question not long ago, I knew what plug was required, but, as many of you know, there are a lot of flavors of plugs and sockets that are exactly the same, but completely different. So when I went to get my outlet, in addition to looking at the numbers, I walked it over to the tool dept. and plugged it into the lincoln tombstone machine they had on display. It was the right one and has worked out just fine.


----------



## Sharky (Dec 22, 2013)

Perfect timing for your post, I just wired up my Ironman 230 and Lincoln stick welder.  Standard 6-50 outlet mates up perfect.  The ourlet is rated as a 50amp but the cords on buth my welders are 10/3 which is for a 30amp service.  I wired my outlet with 10/3 and used a 30 amp breaker. Runs great and no popping the breaker even cranked up for some 1/2" welding this weekend.


----------



## NodakGary (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi Sharky,
Yeah, this is the most informative site I have ever been to.  Great the way people will come back quickly with great info.  I asked another question on making a 6 inch wheel on a 9x20 lathe and a fellow replied to consider using a boring bar to accomplish what I was trying to do.  His answer worked beautifully.  
Now I have to figure out where the info is to insert photos into a posting.  It must be in here somewhere.  Lol.  
BTW Happy New Year to all.
NodakGary


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 29, 2013)

We aim to please, Gary. Some of the more common questions you can ask in the chat window. We have a bot named HoMer who has a few answers. You can ask for help there, but here is a link to the photo posting how-to:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_attachments


----------



## NodakGary (Jan 5, 2014)

When we finally got to open the welder (A Christmas gift to our son) we found we needed a Range Outlet for 30 amps.  Took a little while to get the right one, but, wound up with a surface mount receptacle.  Son reports welder is fun to use. 
Thanks for all the responses.  One great site.
NodakGary


----------



## sniggler (Jan 5, 2014)

Everything i see on this machine suggests it should be a 50 amp plug.

Bob


----------



## DaveD (Jan 5, 2014)

If this is really the welder he has...

http://www.millerwelds.com/om/o232895f_mil.pdf

then
it is not a dual voltage machine (unless I missed something)
changing the power cord to 4 wire is not needed and you do not want to use the neutral in a 4 wire cord. It has no place to connect to in the welder.
the receptacle is NOT a 30 amp receptacle, its 50 amps
all the machine needs is the two hots and the ground. There is no current on the ground. There is no 'neutral'.

Additionally the NEC lets you derate welding circuits. Essentially that is what is shown in the PDF file.

However from a practical standpoint it's better to just consider its a 'normal' circuit and size the wire and circuit breaker accordingly.


----------

